# صلوات للامتحانات .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

​


من اجمل ما يهدا النفس قبل الامتحان 
لا مراجعة اخر لحظة 
لكن صلاة قبل اخر لحظة 


مجموعة صلوات رائعة 
اتمنى ان تكون سبب بركة وهدوء لكل الطلبة الممتحنين 

ربنا معاكم شباب 

باعلى التقديرات 
لا تخف لانى الهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك 

ساضع كل صلاة بمشاركة 
لتنزل لو حبيتم برنت لكل مادة صلاة 
او 
صلاة مميزة لكل المواد 


ربنا معاكم 

asmicheal

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*



صلاه قبل المذاكره والامتحان للبابا شنوده الثالث 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين


انا يارب لا استطيع ان افهم من ذاتى..انت تجلس معى وتفهمنى واشكرك على ذلك لانك كنت معى وانا اذاكر..ليس من اجل العلم.....ولا من اجل
مستقبلى...وانما من اجلك لكى يعرف الكل ان اولادك ناجحون وان كل عمل
يقومون به يكونون امناء فيه ..ويكون الرب معهم وياخد بيدهم..فيمجدونك
الناس بسببهم امين


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*

صلاه قبل الامتحان للبابا كيرلس السادس 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
سيدي يسوع المسيح

أشكرك لأنك علمتنى ان ألتجئ أليك وقت الشدائد و قلت لى

"ادعنى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى "

فها انا يارب اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة و فهم حتى يسهل على الامتحان

و أعطنى قدرة على فهم الأسئلة و ذكرنى بما حفظته و اعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر هذه التجربة بسلام

و امنحنى سلاماً عميقا و بركة فى الوقت الذى أكون فيه بلجنة الأمتحان

ربى يسوع أتوسل ايك ان تعطينى نعمة فى اعين ممتحننى وتحنن فى تصحيح أوراقى

يارب أنا خاطئ و لم أرضيك و لم أرضى نفسى طوال السنة

ولكن أسألك ان لا تعطينى كشروري وفساد قلبى .. بل بعطفك و حنانك يارب قلت " أسألوا تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا . اقرعوا يفتح لكم"

فـها أنـــــا يارب منك وعلى باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي لأنك قلت " من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً"

وأستجب لنا بشفاعة القديسة مريم وملائكتك وقديسيك

إلى الأبد أمين

" لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة و المحبة و النصح" - 2تى1: 7


" اطلبوا تجدوا اسالوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم ّ

وايضا ّ من يقبل لى لا اخرجة خارجا"

استجب لنا بشفاعة العذراء مريم و ملائكتك و جميع قديسيك الى الدهر الاتى.

آمـــــــــــــــين


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*

*سيدي يسوع المسيح ..أشكرك لأنك علمتنى ان ألتجئ أليك وقت الشدائد و قلت لى "ادعنى 
وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى ".. فها انا يارب اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة و فهم حتى يسهل 
على الامتحان و أعطنى قدرة على فهم الأسئلة و ذكرنى بما حفظته و اعطنى نعمة حتى 
اعبر هذه التجربة بسلام و امنحنى سلاماً عميقا و بركة فى الوقت الذى أكون فيه بلجنة 
الأمتحان ربى يسوع أتوسل ايك ان تعطينى نعمة فى اعين ممتحننى وتحنن فى تصحيح أوراقى 
.. يارب أنا خاطئ و لم أرضيك و لم أرضى نفسى طوال السنة .. ولكن أسألك ان لا تعطينى 
كشروري وفساد قلبى .. بل بعطفك و حنانك يارب قلت " أسألوا تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا. 
اقرعوا يفتح لكم" .. فـها أنـــــا يارب منك وعلى باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي 
لأنك قلت " من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً" 
وأستجب لنا بشفاعة القديسة مريم وملائكتك وقديسيك 
إلى الأبد أمين *
*
" لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة و المحبة و النصح" (2تى1: 7)
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*

*موضوع راااااااااااااائع تاسونى...
ربنا يقف مع أولاده ويهبهم النجاح والتفوق,,آميـــــــن




*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*

*أ . إسميشيل *
*( الهي الحبيب ، أشكرك علي كل حال ومن أجل كل حال ، وفي كل حال ، لأنك أنت رب كل الأحوال ، أدعوك أن تذكرني بما أنساه ، أدعوك أن تمسك يدى وهي تكتب إجابة كل سؤال ،أدعوك أن تبعد الشرير عن أفكارى لكي أركز فيما هو صح ،لتكن إرادتك ومشيئتك ومحبتك معي كل حين آمين )*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*

رااااااااااااااائع يا اسماشيل 
شكرا على الصلوات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: صلوات للامتحانات*

علينا ان نصلي ليس فقط لاجل حاجاتنا
 لكن لاجل حاجات الآخرين
 يجب ان نصلي في اوقات
 الضيق لئلا يضعف ايماننا
وليس قبل الامتحان فقط
ففي الصلاة نتكلم مع الرب مباشرة
وبالتكرار نشعر به يرد ويجاوب علينا
الشكر لمجهودك اسميشال


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2013)

صلاة أخذ مشورة الله قبل الشروع في عمل



الهي أنت تعلم إني لا اعرف ما هو الصالح لنفسي وها انا شرعت في ............. . فمن أين لي أن اعرف حسنًا ما هو المُفيد لي إن لم استرشد نعمتك في ذلك؟!

فأسألك يا رب أن تدبرني في هذا الأمر.. لا تتركني ومشورة نفسي، ولا تدعني اجري وراء أميالي لئلا أتورَّط واسقط، بل اعصم عبدك من الزلل، وكن مُتكلي وعوني، ودبر الأمر بحسب إرادتك كما يوافق صلاحك.  وان حسن لديك فليكن كما تريد ..

وهبني نعمتك لأتممه، وان كان يضر فانزع مني يا رب هذه الرغبة؛ لأنك عليمٌ بكل شيء، ولا يخفي عليك أمر.

وها أنا عبدك عاملني بما يوافقك، إذ لا نجاح تام ولا سلام كامل إلا  بتسليم ذاتي تحت تدبير مشيئتك.

علمني أن أقول في كل شيء: "يا أبتاه ليس كمشيئتي بل كمشيئتك".

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد من الآن وإلى الأبد، آمين.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2013)

صلوات سهمية | صلوات قصيرة



صلاة يسوع: يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا الخاطئ.

يا ربي يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمني أنا الخاطئ.

يا رب يسوع المسيح ارحمني.

يا ربي يسوع أعني.

يا ربي يسوع باركني.

يا ربي يسوع قدِّسني.

اللهم التفت إلى معونتي. يا رب أسرع وأعنى.

أحبك يا رب يسوع المسيح وأبارك اسمك.

أشكرك يا رب على كل حال.

أشكرك يا رب في كل حين.

يا مَنْ جُلِدت من أجلى ارحمني.

يا مَنْ كُلِّلتَ بالشوك ارحمني.

يا رب ارحم كنيستك، واحفظها من كل شر.

الآب رجائي، الابن ملجأي، والروح القدس حِماي.

أخطأت كإنسان.. ارحمني أنت كإله رؤوف.

يا ربي يسوع المسيح إديني الصالح إللي يفرَّح قلبي ويوصلني للسما..

يا رب احفظلي عينيَّ..


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2013)

صلاة للقديس فرنسيس الأسيزي
يا رب اجعلني أداة لسلامك



يا رب استعملني أداة لسلامك

فأزرع الحب والغفران مكان الحقد و الكراهية

و أنشر الحق و الائتلاف بدل الضلال و اللامبالاة

ايها الرب.. استعملني اداة لسلامك،

فأرني الأيمان و الرجاء محاربا الشك واليأس.

و بث النور و الفرح طاردا الظلمة و الكآبة.

لا تسمح أيها السيد بان أنصرف إلى البحث عن سعادتي و تعزيتي، دون الاكتراث بسعادة الآخرين وتعزيتهم.

أعطني أن أسارع إلى تفهم الآخرين قبل أن أطلب منهم أن يفهموني.

و اجعلني أن أبادرهم بمحبتي غير منتظر منهم أن يبادلوني محبتهم وعطفهم.

 فبالعطاء يتم الأخذ، و بالاخلاء يتم الامتلاء.

إذ عندما نغفر للآخرين يغفر لنا، وعندما نموت عن الآخرين نُبْعَث بالقيامة.


----------

